# New member



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just thought I'd let everyone know we have a new member to SWOAPE...Chloe was born Wednesday night. Here's a pic of her:

http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc009492hg.jpg

Both momma and baby are home now and everyone is doing fine.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the photo of your beautiful daughter, Matt. Congratulations on your growing family.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!

We're looking forward to the stork soon too.

I'm under strict orders to keep the kids on the outside of the aquariums.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

What a cute baby! She seems to favor her mother!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats Matt!!!

jB


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Now there's a gorgeous and contented looking baby!

I love her name, can't wait to see her in person. Dibs on holding
her first! LOL

Congratulations, Matt, she is beautiful

Sandy


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

She DOES favor her mother.  (I know the Patrick family was thankful for that.)


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> What a cute baby! She seems to favor her mother!


I'm guessing she favors her father in the hairstyle dept....at least for now.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I'm guessing she favors her father in the hairstyle dept....at least for now.


For now she does but hopefully not for long!


----------

